# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  نحوه مطالعه هندسه پایه

## am1376

سلام بر عزیزان سایت کنکور
و امید موفقیت برای کنکوری های 94.مث خودم.التماس دعا دارم
عزیزان.کلا بگین هندسه رو چجوری باید مطالعه کرد؟/؟؟یعنی بشینیم دونه بدونه سوالای کتاب رو بخونیم؟؟؟اثباتارو چجور؟؟لطفا راهنمایی کنین

----------


## arj

سلام...
البته جسارت نشه ! من در حدی نیستم که شما رو راهنمایی کنم !
فقط تمرین تمرین تمرین !
اثباتا نیاز نیست ...
فقط تمرین و تست ! همین 

یعنی باید قواعد و اصول هندسه رو خیلی خوب بلد باشید که هروقت یک سوال میخواید حل بکنید تمامی قواعد در ذهنتون تداعی بشه ... من خیلی قواعد بلدم ولی دلیل اینکه نمیتونم تست بزنم اینه که با به یادآوردن اونها و استفاده در زمان تست زنی مشکل دارم ! واین مهم فقط با تمرین و تست فکر کنم حل بشه !البته این نظر منه ! دوستان دیگه شاید نظر دیگه ای بدهند !
موفق باشید !:yahoo (3):

----------


## am1376

لطفا هر عزیزی هرچی میدونه درباره مطالعه هندسه بگه.خداخیرتون بده وهمه موفق باشین

----------


## Mr.ALI

*هندسه پایه یه فصل های مهمی داره که دایره جز اون فصل هاس که به درد هندسه تحلیلی تون هم میخوره.

سعی نکنید قضایا رو حفظ کنید من همه قضیه ها و اثبات ها رو حفظ بودم واسه امتحان نهایی هم اصلا مشکل نداشتم و بانمره 19.5پاسش کردم .اما واسه کنکور قضیه اش فرق می کنه .

نحو استفاده از قضیه ها و کاربرد هاشونه که مهمه نه حفظ کردنشون.

و اینکه مسائل هندسه تکرار میشن یعنی بشینن کار کنید 8تست هندسه پایه حداقل 6تاش رو میگیرین.*

----------


## am1376

عزیزان میدونم کاربرداشون مهمن ..منظورش چیه؟؟یعنی کتب هندسه رو واسه کنکور چجوری بخونیم؟

----------


## Yeganehp

> *هندسه پایه یه فصل های مهمی داره که دایره جز اون فصل هاس که به درد هندسه تحلیلی تون هم میخوره.
> 
> سعی نکنید قضایا رو حفظ کنید من همه قضیه ها و اثبات ها رو حفظ بودم واسه امتحان نهایی هم اصلا مشکل نداشتم و بانمره 19.5پاسش کردم .اما واسه کنکور قضیه اش فرق می کنه .
> 
> نحو استفاده از قضیه ها و کاربرد هاشونه که مهمه نه حفظ کردنشون.
> 
> و اینکه مسائل هندسه تکرار میشن یعنی بشینن کار کنید 8تست هندسه پایه حداقل 6تاش رو میگیرین.*


داااايرهههههه  :Yahoo (13): هندسه پايه كه دايره نداره مگه ماله تجربي ها و رياضي ها يكي نيس؟!؟!؟

----------


## Mr.ALI

> یعنی کتب هندسه رو واسه کنکور چجوری بخونیم؟


*
فرمول خاصی نداره دیگه اول درسنامه اس بعدشم تست زدن و رفع اشکال و بعدشم ازمون جامع اون فصل

دوستان اگه نظره خاصی دارن بگن ماهم یاد بگیریم!!!*






> داااايرهههههه هندسه پايه كه دايره نداره مگه ماله تجربي ها و رياضي ها يكي نيس؟!؟!؟



*هندسه دو  بچه های ریاضی بخش دوم دایره است
*

----------


## mahshad

من خودمم نمیتونم زیاد تست بزنم.هندسه به خلاقیت زیادی هم نیاز داره.
با تست زیاد میتونید پیشرفت کنید

----------


## milad65

> داااايرهههههه هندسه پايه كه دايره نداره مگه ماله تجربي ها و رياضي ها يكي نيس؟!؟!؟


تجربی ها سال دوم هندسه میخونن 

ولی رشته ریاضی سه سال ( دوم و سوم و پیش )

----------


## Yeganehp

> تجربی ها سال دوم هندسه میخونن 
> 
> ولی رشته ریاضی سه سال ( دوم و سوم و پیش )


اونو كه ميدونم  :Yahoo (76):  فك ميكردم هندسه دوم واسه هردو يكيه

----------


## arj

> عزیزان میدونم کاربرداشون مهمن ..منظورش چیه؟؟یعنی کتب هندسه رو واسه کنکور چجوری بخونیم؟


شما منتظر معجزه هستین ؟! :yahoo (4): 
برو شروع کن دیگه با یه چیزی !

----------


## mk.meydani

> سلام بر عزیزان سایت کنکور
> و امید موفقیت برای کنکوری های 94.مث خودم.التماس دعا دارم
> عزیزان.کلا بگین هندسه رو چجوری باید مطالعه کرد؟/؟؟یعنی بشینیم دونه بدونه سوالای کتاب رو بخونیم؟؟؟اثباتارو چجور؟؟لطفا راهنمایی کنین


1: مطالعه ی کتاب به صورت دقیق و بررسی تک تک مثال ها و تمرین ها ! و فکر روی اونا بعد چک کردن جواب ! 
2: مطالعه ی درسنامه یا جزوه و فکر روی مثال ها و مسلط شدن روی مبحث ! 
3: تست زدن دونه دونه ...فکر کردن رو مساله ( حتی اگه زیاد طول بکشه و حتی اگه بعد از یه ربع هم حل نشده باشه ! )  ... مطالعه ی دقیق پاسخ تشریحی بعد از حل تست و یادداشت و خلاصه برداری نکات ! 
4: تست سخت تر از مرحله ی 3 ! به اندازه ی کافی ! حل دونه به دونه و تشریحی ! 
5:  چند بار در طی چند روز مختلف تست زمان دار و آزمونی از کل مطالب فصل یا فصل ها ...بررسی نقاط ضعف در پیداکردن راه حل در وقت خودش‌! و  کار روی اونا ! 
6: مرور ! نکات + تست های علامت دار + یه آزمون یا حداقل یه مجموعه تست از مبحث ...این بخش دیگه به مقدار نیاز باید تکرار بشه ! 

تو هر مرحله گیر کردین بدونین باید رو مرحله قبلش بیشتر کار کنین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zahra12345

سلام من امسال کنکور تجربی دادم و حتمن دندون اصفهان رو میارم دندون شهر  تهرانو نمیدونم چون رتبم لب مرز تهرانه اما این علاقه ی من نیست و من میخام  دندون ثبت نام کنم اما برای کنکور ریاضی 95 آماده بشم و انشاء الله دولتی  قبول بشم (البته به من گفتن که باید هر ترم مثل غیر انتفاعی هزینه بدم که  خب مشکلی نیست)
من نمی خوام مطالبی که واسه تجربی خوندم یادم بره چون  حجم زیادی از کنکور شما رو من توی تجربی کار کردم ولی الان می خوام خوندن  درسایی که ریاضیا دارن و برای من جدیده رو شرو کنم
به نظر شما کدوم یک از درسا احتیاج به کلاس داره بین دیف و هندسه و گسسته؟
من چطور باید آماده بشم؟آیا در آزمون آزمایشی ثبت نام کنم یا ...

----------


## mk.meydani

> سلام من امسال کنکور تجربی دادم و حتمن دندون اصفهان رو میارم دندون شهر  تهرانو نمیدونم چون رتبم لب مرز تهرانه اما این علاقه ی من نیست و من میخام  دندون ثبت نام کنم اما برای کنکور ریاضی 95 آماده بشم و انشاء الله دولتی  قبول بشم (البته به من گفتن که باید هر ترم مثل غیر انتفاعی هزینه بدم که  خب مشکلی نیست)
> من نمی خوام مطالبی که واسه تجربی خوندم یادم بره چون  حجم زیادی از کنکور شما رو من توی تجربی کار کردم ولی الان می خوام خوندن  درسایی که ریاضیا دارن و برای من جدیده رو شرو کنم
> به نظر شما کدوم یک از درسا احتیاج به کلاس داره بین دیف و هندسه و گسسته؟
> من چطور باید آماده بشم؟آیا در آزمون آزمایشی ثبت نام کنم یا ...


سلام...خب معلومه که سطح خوبی دارین ...به نظرم میتونید کنکور 94 هم به راحتی قبول بشید چون تنها چیزی که شما برای رسیدن به دانشگاه تراز اول نیاز دارین مرور و تقویت درس های عمومی و شیمی و فیزیکه و  خوندن یه سری مباحث جدید ریاضی و کمی فیزیک  که مهمترین چیز تو یادگیریشون علاقه هست ! که اونم دارین...ببینید الان با توجه به سطح کار کتابای کمک درسی بازار تو هیچ درسی نمیشه گفت همه احتیاج دارن که به کلاس برند !  بستگی داره بتونید با یه کمک درسی خودتون همه چی رو بفهمید یا نه !  بین این ها بازم بعضی مباحث دیفرانسیل و  گسسته کمی بیشتر نیاز به فهمیدن دارن تا کار  . کلاس کمک خوبی میکنه براشون .  آزمون آزمایشی رو ثبت نام کنید و با برنامش پیش بیاین تا درسایی که خوندین فراموشتون نشه و پیشرفتتون تو درسای جدید رو هم ببینید . 

باید برنامه ی مناسبی بریزید سعی کنید هر چه سریعتر شروع کنید و برای هفته های اول برنامتون طوری باشه که تاکیدتون روی مباحث ریاضی باشه اما حتما تمام درس های دیگه رو هم تو برنامه قرار بدین و کار کنید...بعد از یکی دو هفته اگه آزمون آزمایشی هم شرکت کنید خودتون ایرادات برنامتون رو میفهمین و رفع میکنید ...با تجربه و سطحی که دارین فکر نکنم به مشکلی در برنامه ریزی و خوندن بر بخورین و فقط با تلاش مستمر (=پشتکار) مطمئنا میتونید در دانشگاه و رشته ی تراز اول قبول شین.

----------


## mkh-ana

بهترین منبع برای مطالعه هندسه پایه کتاب هندسه انرزی اتمی است.

بنده اعتقاد دارم اگرکسی بتواند سوال های این کتاب را حل کند و درک کند از 8 سوال حداقل 6 سوال را میتواند جواب دهد.

----------


## depp

سلام؛
راستشو بخای من هندسه پایه ام صفر بود، یعنی باور کن داغون بودم و همش صفر میزدم  :Yahoo (76):  دیگه کلا در شرف بی خیال شدن 8 تا سوال بودم که به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستان رفتم گاج خریدم ( خودم نشر الگو داشتم) و چون تو اون دوران تو اوج بودم و ترازمو تو  6500 ثابت رده بودم، خیلی تو فاز خر خونی بودم، واسه همین فک کنم 5 دفعه همه ی تست های گاج رو زدم، هندسه یک و دو رو میگم. یعنی باور کن از 8 تا سوال امسال 5 تا رو زدم ( سوالای امسال رو خود فیثاغورث هم نمیتونست حل کنه ها)  :Yahoo (65): 

خلاصه خیلی راضی بودم، نشر الگو هم کتاب خیلی خوب و سطح و بالایی بود ولی چون من بیش از اندازه شاسکول بودم:yahoo (21):  هیچی نمیفهمیدم، ولی با گاج حال کردم. شما هم اگه یه چیزایی بلدی برو الگو بخون، در غیر اینصورت گاج بخون. موفق و موید باشی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mkh-ana

> سلام؛
> راستشو بخای من هندسه پایه ام صفر بود، یعنی باور کن داغون بودم و همش صفر میزدم  دیگه کلا در شرف بی خیال شدن 8 تا سوال بودم که به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستان رفتم گاج خریدم ( خودم نشر الگو داشتم) و چون تو اون دوران تو اوج بودم و ترازمو تو  6500 ثابت رده بودم، خیلی تو فاز خر خونی بودم، واسه همین فک کنم 5 دفعه همه ی تست های گاج رو زدم، هندسه یک و دو رو میگم. یعنی باور کن از 8 تا سوال امسال 5 تا رو زدم ( سوالای امسال رو خود فیثاغورث هم نمیتونست حل کنه ها) 
> 
> خلاصه خیلی راضی بودم، نشر الگو هم کتاب خیلی خوب و سطح و بالایی بود ولی چون من بیش از اندازه شاسکول بودم:yahoo (21):  هیچی نمیفهمیدم، ولی با گاج حال کردم. شما هم اگه یه چیزایی بلدی برو الگو بخون، در غیر اینصورت گاج بخون. موفق و موید باشی



درسته

 نشر الگو فقط واسه کساییه که حداقله اطلاعات رو دارند و برای تثبیت و تقویت اونها نیازمند تست هستند.

----------


## mahmoud.n

اگه کلاس کنکور میری که وقتتو الکی نزار براش هر وقت موقعش رسید دبیرتون میگه چی بخونی که دو جزوه ای هم نشی.
اما در حالت کلی از 8 فصل هندسه پایه اگه میخوای چیزیو بزاری کنار 3 فصل سال دوم و فصل اول سال دوم رو بزار کنار چون اینا مربوط به مثلث میشن و سوالاش از همه سخت تره

----------


## arezoo_k

سلام .. یک سوال .. آیا موسسه الا هندسه هم داره ؟اگر داره خوبه ؟

----------


## va6hid

> سلام .. یک سوال .. آیا موسسه الا هندسه هم داره ؟اگر داره خوبه ؟


برای راه افتادن استاد کبریایی خیلی خوبه ولی هندسه تست های مختلف نیاز داره برای امادگی. ، من خودم باهاش حال کردم ، کلاس شوخی هم هست کلی شوخی میکنه.
هندسه پایه وحید کبریایی کلاس کنکور(1) (95-94) | آلاء

برای تجربی ها چون فقط هندسه 1 دارن اونا رو ببینید

----------


## Merlin021

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abf


سلام .. یک سوال .. آیا موسسه الا هندسه هم داره ؟اگر داره خوبه ؟


توی چت باکس هم گفتم هر دو خوبن اما به نظرم اقای حسینی رو ببینید بار علمی بیشتره ب نظرم و بهتر میگن البته از نظر من*

----------

